# Nothin Matters grouper diggin



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Had the pleasure of taking Buck Hall and some of his clients/friends yesterday on the Topaz. We caught our jacks early, mostly just regular ones. After that, the bite shut down for us for most of the morning. Finally, several spots later the grouper decided to wake up. Scamp were coming over the rail steadily with a couple gags and red grouper mixed in. Unfortunately we donated lots of jewelry to some of Leroy's cousins, as there were lots of butt kickings on the back deck. We then slid out to some deeper water and enjoyed a pretty steady snowy and yellowedge bite. Decided to put out the high speed lures for a while on the way in and lucked into another wahoo to cap off a real fun day.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

nice haul You did well Looks like a good time


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

wow


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Man jake those are some nice yellowedges. Congrats on the hoo as a bonus.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks guys. One of the best parts of my job is to watch people get so excited catching fish they have never caught before. There was some yelling and high fiving when the first yellowedges came up


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice wall of meat rite there!! A1 !! GG


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

good golly jake!!!!! nice catch...........again!


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

dang that a lot of good eats


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

Great trip Capt. Jake! If you want to go on a first class trip, then book Jake! As always, a great time on the Nothin Matters.

buck


----------



## neuby (May 8, 2009)

Captain Jake- Thanks for a great trip. Good job on the weather and great job on putting on us the fish. Pulling those AJ's from 300+ will wear you out- it was nice to take a little 'break' and let the electrics do the work on the deep drops. Cant wait to try yellow edge for the first time tonight for dinner!

Brian


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Pretty work Jake!


----------

